# Cant seem to choose what 100. BLudomain site I like.



## zendianah (Feb 15, 2008)

Please help.. I have narrowed it down to 2. 

Marlow and Madison...
http://bludomain.com/websites.cfm?wcID=2

Which one do you guys find is the best for weddings, kids, seniors, babies. 

I need to choose today since my domain name will expire. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 15, 2008)

Hard to choose!! I can't give help as they are both nice..... Your own personal opinion here I think.


----------



## zendianah (Feb 15, 2008)

I know.. Ive been going back and forth for months. I like them both. I'm not usually a person to ask an opinion like this....  Thank you for your response.


----------



## butterflygirl (Feb 15, 2008)

I like madison - but that's purely my opinion - which one do  YOU like?


----------



## zendianah (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats the thing.. I like them both... Thats why I'm having so much trouble.

The easy part was picking out a song.,..


----------



## nicfargo (Feb 15, 2008)

I went with Betsey...but I like both the ones you're looking at.  It's a tough call, and I honestly don't think you could go wrong either way.


----------

